# Pictures missing in previous post.



## CanuckTravlr (Jul 29, 2020)

*What’s your favourite Church picture while travelling?*

Someone just reactivated this thread in the Tug Lounge by posting some new photos.

I happened to go back to my post #45 and the pics I had posted there are gone, together with any comments.  In their place is just the word "-DELETED-".  I believe I had pictures of two churches, a small wooden church in Newfoundland, plus some of Coventry Cathedral in England.

I certainly didn't delete them.  Is this a technical issue, or did I do something wrong or somehow post the pictures incorrectly?  If so, I would like to know, so that I don't repeat the mistake.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 29, 2020)

Is it possible the link to the pictures has changed in some way?  Or perhaps the access to the photos in question has changed?  The server the photos was housed on changed (or went dark)...


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 29, 2020)

Oh wow @CanuckTravlr - I now see what you are talking about...



CanuckTravlr said:


> - DELETED -



That post literally was deleted.  I wonder if a system upgrade to the board may have changed what is (and is not) acceptable as a link.....perhaps the link did not mesh the new system requirements.  Do you happen to remember what the link was to (what church photo)?

When I first read your post, I recalled seeing some photos in the past that had a red X and the word DELETED - which to me, is a more likely indication the link has failed (i.e. no longer valid for some reason).


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jul 29, 2020)

They weren't links.  Maybe that is the issue.  I attached digital copies of my personal photos taken with my Canon SD500 Elph (Newfoundland) and my Canon EOS 70D (Coventry).  These were personal photos, so I own any copyright, and by personally posting that copyright is waived, as I understand it.

Yes, the "deleted" puzzles me.  If it has been altered by a moderator or administrator, there is normally a comment to that effect.  Very strange!!


----------



## Karen G (Jul 29, 2020)

I went back to take a look and see that the post was deleted but I don't see any indication of why.  Can you repost the pictures you had before?  I've really enjoyed seeing all the beautiful churches from around the world.  A post near yours showed that two threads of church pictures were merged and maybe something happened in the merger that left your post out, but there certainly was nothing wrong with posting the church pictures. That thread is a lovely, positive one and is appreciated!


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jul 29, 2020)

Karen G said:


> I went back to take a look and see that the post was deleted but I don't see any indication of why.  Can you repost the pictures you had before?  I've really enjoyed seeing all the beautiful churches from around the world.  A post near yours showed that two threads of church pictures were merged and maybe something happened in the merger that left your post out, but there certainly was nothing wrong with posting the church pictures. That thread is a lovely, positive one and is appreciated!



Thanks, Karen.  I will re-post them in a new post.  As I say in my follow-up comments in post #4, I thought it was strange. Your possible explanation may be what happened.  Just wanted to check that I hadn't committed some violation before I re-posted them.  I, too, very much enjoy the pictures in this thread, as I do the thread on "Bridges"!

Now I just have to figure out which specific pictures to re-post, since I have multiple pics for both churches.  I think I did two for each and think I know which ones they are.  Thanks again, everyone, for your quick and helpful replies!!


----------



## nerodog (Jul 29, 2020)

CanuckTravlr said:


> *What’s your favourite Church picture while travelling?*
> 
> Someone just reactivated this thread in the Tug Lounge by posting some new photos.
> 
> ...


I just reactivated by posting a new pic...nothing out of ordinary happened when I posted.   I  wonder how that happened. ??


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 29, 2020)

there is nothing in the board software im aware of that would replace a post with "Deleted"....this is usually done by a moderator or the OP when removing content.

provide a link to the post in question?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 29, 2020)

I think this is the post.









						What’s your favourite Church picture while travelling?
					

Hopefully the photo...




					tugbbs.com
				




I notice that it doesn't say the post was edited, which would mean it was edited within the first few minutes after being posted. I think if a mod updates a post, then it always shows edited by a moderator. But if a user updates a post in the few minutes after posting, there is no indication of an edit. If the OP edits their post later, like the next day, it will indicate an edit was made.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jul 29, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> there is nothing in the board software im aware of that would replace a post with "Deleted"....this is usually done by a moderator or the OP when removing content.
> 
> provide a link to the post in question?



That is what I found so odd.  I would have had no reason to delete it (at least not intentionally).  Here is the link to the post:



CanuckTravlr said:


> - DELETED -


----------

